# Frog related medical science



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

New sensor derived from frogs may help fight bacteria and save wildlife; Sensor uses frog peptides to test for drug and medical device contamination


----------



## Tomdarr (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow. That was a very neat article. Thanks for posting that one.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It seems that the African Clawed Frog is helping us to make amends for the introduction of chytrid into our country. Bravo!


----------

